# Lenovo IdeaPad 320 Festplatte gegen SSD tauschen



## tonikroos1987 (8. Januar 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe ein neuen Lenovo Laptop mit Windows 10 und einer 1 TB HDD.
Jetzt wollte ich die Festplatte gegen eine 128GB SSD tauschen.

- ich habe die 1 TB HDD Partition auf 110GB verkleinert.
- dann bin ich wie folgt vorgegangen, ich habe ein Systemabbild erstellt und auf eine Ext. Festplatte gespeichert
- dann einen Windows 10 Reperaturdatenträger als Bootbaren UEFI USB Stick erstellt
- HDD gegen SSD getauscht und die Systemwiederherstellung über den Stick gestartet
- die SSD wird angezeigt und ich wähle die ISO auf der ext. Festplatte als Installation aus
- jetzt kommt ein Fehler das keine Systempartition gefunden wurde, wo die Installation vollzogen werden kann

Kann mir jemand sagen was ich eventuell falsch gemacht habe?
Muss die neue SSD eventuell vorher als NTFS formatiert werden?


----------



## nikon87 (9. Januar 2018)

Mach eine Grundinstalltion von Win10 auf die SSD und dann eine Wiederherstellung des Abbildes über die Reparaturfunktion. Das sollte funktionieren.

Alternativ hol dir eine kostenlose Klonsoftware (z.B. EaseUS Todo Backup Free - Kostenlose Backup Freeware zur Datensicherung) und klone die HDD einfach auf die SSD. Das geht wohl sogar schneller.


----------



## tonikroos1987 (9. Januar 2018)

nikon87 schrieb:


> Mach eine Grundinstalltion von Win10 auf die SSD und dann eine Wiederherstellung des Abbildes über die Reparaturfunktion. Das sollte funktionieren.
> 
> Alternativ hol dir eine kostenlose Klonsoftware (z.B. EaseUS Todo Backup Free - Kostenlose Backup Freeware zur Datensicherung) und klone die HDD einfach auf die SSD. Das geht wohl sogar schneller.



Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antwort,

ich habe jetzt Windows 10 neu installiert bekommen jedoch sagt er mir das er keine Sicherungen auf dem PC/ext. Festplatte finden kann?!


----------



## nikon87 (10. Januar 2018)

Schlecht...aber kann ich jetzt leider auch nichts genaueres dazu sagen weil ich nicht an dem Rechner sitze.

Aber deswegen auch die genannte Alternative, welche auch definitiv der bessere Weg ist (Klonen der HDD auf die SSD).
Kannst natürlich auch ein Backup erstellen und das Backup dann wiederherstellen. Ist halt ein zusätzlicher Schritt der nicht nötig ist.


----------



## tonikroos1987 (10. Januar 2018)

Wenn ich das Programm EaseUs verwende wie bekomme ich die Daten dann rüber. Der Laptop hat nur ein Festplattensteckplatz!


----------



## nikon87 (10. Januar 2018)

Naja, entweder du machst ein Backup auf deine externe Festplatte und stellst dieses dann wieder auf der SSD her. Also HDD verbauen > mit der Software ein Backup auf die externe Platte machen > HDD raus und SSD rein > Mit Software das Backup von der externen Platte wiederherstellen > Fertig. Dazu brauchst du dann aber eine Boot-CD/einen Boot-Stick von EaseUS. Kann man, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, direkt aus dem Programm raus erstellen.

ODER

Du kaufst dir einen SATA-zu-USB-Adapter, zum Beispiel den hier: Inateck Adapter USB 3.0 zu SATA, USB 3.0 Kabel zu SATA: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Damit kannst du die SSD dann per USB anschließen und somit klonen. Also HDD einbauen > mit der Software die HDD auf die SSD klonen > HDD raus und SSD rein > Fertig


----------

